# dragon/gargoyle paper mache



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello,this is part one of me building my prop gargoyle thing.this is basiclly my first home made prop.remember im only thirteen so be nice but be truthful.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJTxK2LgYAw&feature=channel_page[/URL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like you're off to a good start, Draik. He does look more like a dragon in shape than a gargoyle, but either way, I think he's going to turn out well.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good so far, and yes I also think it is more dragon than gargoyle so far..
maybe separate your horn a bit ( it looks like a ram horn)


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

I think it looks great. Please keep us all up to date on your progress.

I am also glad to see you taking video and pictures of your project in the early stage of construction. So many times I will get a prop almost done and realize I haven't snapped a single pix. as you build more and more props you will come to find that many times what is under or inside your prop is as impressive to people, especially other prop builders, as the finished product.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, you are really undertaking a fairly advanced project considering it is your first prop. I think you are off to a pretty good start.

Take your time, do the best you can, but realize that just about anybody's first prop often doesn't come out looking anything like they envisioned it. However, the more you do the better you will get.

Paper mache is something I am interested in doing but I haven't attempted anything near as advanced as you are trying. So far I have been content to just paper mache over other items. (like old masks that are drying out or dolls that I want to corpse) My next step now will be to add my own details to those items and eventually my goal will be to do an entire project from scratch as you are doing. 

Any way like I said, I think you are off to a pretty good start and I'm looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think the form is pretty damn good! It already looks like a dragon. I think you are off to a fine start.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks just like a dragon....I say NICE work...looks like Stolloween has got some up coming competition....please keep showing us new videos....thanks


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, looking forward to seeing the progress on this prop. Your use of the plastic bottles was interesting. Thinking the wings may need a bit more structural support then the flat cardboard. Perhaps folding a length of cardboard into a three sided rod. 
Anyway, its a good start and a good job on the video also.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks every one I'll keep you posted on progress.this is the original concept...but i doubt it will be that good








sorry, its the best i got right now



RoxyBlue said:


> Looks like you're off to a good start, Draik. He does look more like a dragon in shape than a gargoyle, but either way, I think he's going to turn out well.


well a gargoyle is any statue of a mythical creature that guards buildings,thanks to bone dancer for that.



beelce said:


> Looks just like a dragon....I say NICE work...looks like Stolloween has got some up coming competition....please keep showing us new videos....thanks


haha.thanks,thats were i got the original idea.



Bone Dancer said:


> Thinking the wings may need a bit more structural support then the flat cardboard. Perhaps folding a length of cardboard into a three sided rod.


yeah i might do some thing like that.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I like the pose of your armature. Looks like you are on your way to something pretty cool. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

looking good a red led in the eyes would look awesome. You still have plenty of time (280 days) so don't rush.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is just plain old cool! Never thought to use common items like that. I over think, spend to much money. Very artistic of you. I too am looking forward to seeing the progress. Nice work so far.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I, also, will be keeping an eye on this thread. Maybe I'll learn a thing or two from you.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

farmer said:


> looking good a red led in the eyes would look awesome. You still have plenty of time (280 days) so don't rush.


yeah I'll be taking a break from it for abuot 2 days to spend some time with my dad.How would I put in the LEDs?



Sickie Ickie said:


> I, also, will be keeping an eye on this thread. Maybe I'll learn a thing or two from you.


Wow,thats something I never thought I would here from you!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Off to a great start! 
I look forward to seeing this project develop.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

This is impressive! the form is the most impressive to me! The only issue i see is the wings. To make them really impressive i'd make the wing structure more sturdy...and as for the horns....i see what your going for....but i would suggest you seperate the horns a bit so they don't look like ram horns!

oh and the drawing is spectacular! 

i will also be keeping an eye on this thread....so keep me updated! :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

scourge999 said:


> That is just plain old cool! Never thought to use common items like that. I over think, spend to much money. Very artistic of you. I too am looking forward to seeing the progress. Nice work so far.


i have found that working with common house hold items to be a lot of fun and easier then most people think.

the fogoyle I made last year was built out of card board, half a soda bottle and newpaper! it came out very well!

Its also a lot of fun!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Awesome start cant wait to see it finished. 
wire the leds same as say a wig head prop install them now that way you can incorporate the wiring into your mache and possible put the batteries in the base set the eye with hot melt or epoxy and remember to step away if it gets frustrating.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Draik41895 said:


> Wow,thats something I never thought I would here from you!


Yes, it's VERY hard to get Sickie to post anything..he's usually so quiet!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have been lately. It's hard to talk when my jaw is constantly dropping at everyone's work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Draik41895 said:


> Wow,thats something I never thought I would here from you!


I pick up information and tips from the youngest to the oldest people I meet.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Great armature, looks like you are well on your way to making a great prop. Keep posting your progress.

Scott


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Draik...here is the link to a set of LEDs eyes that I used in my Medusa head...

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10517&highlight=medusa+re-do&page=12


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks for the input,i'll post more soon


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

beelce said:


> Hey Draik...here is the link to a set of LEDs eyes that I used in my Medusa head...
> 
> http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10517&highlight=medusa+re-do&page=12


thats a great idea I might try that


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

ready to add the wings to the armature


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like your off to a great start Draik. Looking forward to your dragon updates.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't know what the problem is Doc. SI will do lots of things for me...

...Draik, this is looking great! It will be fun to see this project finished!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anything for my Ms. W.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

looks awsome! i tried to do a stolli gargoyle as my first mache project... it still sits unfinished glaring at me to this day...^^;
but your armature already looks way way better than mine ever did^^
(i still find myself hording water bottles...)


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Part 2!!!!!Please tell me what you think.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Draik, I think you're doing a terrific job on this guy. I love the way you've used the bottles and I think your overall design is great. Are you using any kind of pre-made pattern, or is this all your own design? Either way, fabulous job so far.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good. I see you ran into a similar problem Spooky1 and I had with our ghoul hounds last year - stability while adding the papier mache. We also ended up taping the hounds to the work surface so they'd hold still - worked perfectly and was like having a third pair of hands helping out. Once they had enough layers of papier mache, they got a bit of weight and behaved themselves

Adding the wire to stabilize the wings was a good idea, too.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

LB I got the original idea from stolloweens website,but i made my own design.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Looking good Draik...I just have to say yet again how much I like the pose...you certainly have an eye for proportion and a sense of artistic presence. Keep it up! One thing you may consider is adding in some curl to the wings....unless you have something else planned ahead already, they seem a bit flat.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good, awaiting part three.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice! The shape is very well executed. Like Dave, I'd like to see the wings curved a little more (like some of the gargoyle props you see on the net). It's so well shaped already, though, that this is really just a minor suggestion.

Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

You are doing a great job.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

That is looking so awesome! The few time I've tried papermache it just turned out to be one big balloon shaped blob. Can't wait to see how he turns out.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It really is looking good. I like the added claws and beak, too. A bit of wing curve wouldn't hurt, and rounding the bones in the wings while paper macheing would look nice. Over all, I think you are doing one hell of a job so far!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks everyone,i want to curve the wings a little but i dont have any thing to keep the curved shape right now.BTW part 3 will hopefully up this week


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

To curve the wings, you might try threading a coathanger wire through the cardboard sections.
Looking forward to pt. 3!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

sux! I dont actually have one right now!!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work! Keep the progress status coming!


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

13 you say ????? 
Man , for 13 you SURE have some talent there ...... 
Keep up the GREAT work ! ( I am dying to see this finished ! )
Got talent there kiddo .


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

most definitly! if you can do this NOW, imagine what you will be able to do with a few highschool sculpture and drawing classes under your belt! what do you want to do for a living?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha!! i finaly got a hanger!!!!!
now theres more work to do


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

This is fantastic!! Keep up the amazing work!!!

Ana


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Silent Requiem said:


> most definitly! if you can do this NOW, imagine what you will be able to do with a few highschool sculpture and drawing classes under your belt! what do you want to do for a living?


i can actually draw very well when i take the time,ive been drawing since before i can remember!i have a number of job ideas.

first layer of mache is almost complete


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She's looking good D.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Umm.....it's a she?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Of course it's a she, Draik - why, she's the picture of femininity Put some long eyelashes on her and she'll be the prettiest dragon/gargoyle in town.

Are you enjoying the gloppy part of putting on papier mache?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

yes,it very fun

hey how about a name for"her"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gracie


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Vibria is the name

part 3 will be up today


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm eagerly waiting.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry for the delay everyone,i finally got it up.now Ladies and Gentlemen it's what youve all been waiting for,Part 3!!!!!!




....you might need to turn your volume up


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's looking beautiful, Draik - well done! And nothing wrong with a little lopsidedness (which frankly was hardly noticeable). Gives her that hand carved look.

Looks like you're getting close to the hardest part - what paint scheme to use.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Lookin' good!
I think the wings are just fine after that 360 shot.
You're going to have a lot of fun with the paint job on this thing!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

paint jobs. (shudder)That's the tough part. Painting paper mache...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thank you,but you guys are forgetting i still need to do paper mache clay...but you are right about the painting.im scared!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Painting's the easy part-- you can't mess up! 
Don't like how it looks? Paint over it!

I might try starting with a mid-grey base coat, speckling it with darker and lighter shades for a stone effect (you know, that thing where you pull back the bristles of a toothbrush with your thumb?), and doing some dry brushing for the highlights and a little dark streaking here and there to simulate rain/water damage and stuff.

I've never done a project with mache clay-- looking forward to how that turns out for you!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks for the advice mr.chicken your right.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i just started making some paper mache clay


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with everyone else.
Looks very good, right from the get go!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic,so far! It is going to look great. I like paper mach Most of my grave yard is paper mache. Keep posting so we all can learn. A lot of my ideas have been stolen.....er borrowed form seeing what other people do .


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Draik41895 said:


> i just started making some paper mache clay


So what kind of mache clay are you using and how are you doing it?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks again every one.BD im making it with the paste mixture that i used in the beginningwith shredded newspaper.for the paste im using like 4 tablespoons of flour,just a random amount of water,and a little over a table spoon of white glue.

P.S. im also using a little bit of baby powder


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

why baby powder


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> why baby powder


Because it's a baby dragon?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> why baby powder


it keeps it fresh,like salt-only better


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

almost done with the clay!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So your saying powder that has a fugicide and or bacterial agents not just talc.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Lookin' good Draik!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> So your saying powder that has a fugicide and or bacterial agents not just talc.


all I can say is it worked every time ive tried it before,plus I allready had it


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

part 4 is soon to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! P.S.she has teeth!!!!


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 23, 2009)

What happened with this prop? Looks like it was going really well, you're doing an awesome job!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

keep it up!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Wow nice video up to now. Great job. Looking forward to the final result! I am curiouse to see if it will look exactly like your design or not. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep, I would love to see updates too, Draik!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

soon,soon.ive been busy


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Draik,
This is a great thread. I love your dragon. The design is very artistic and looks really cool. I really like the way you used the water bottles. I never think of using recyclables. That is a great concept. I have enjoyed watching the videos. You are doing a great job, I am so impressed. I hope you will finish it and post the video when you are done. You are off to a great start in your haunting "career", you are very talented.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see another update!

Just a hint for wing making. I would make the wings from a wire form, with nylons over it. Then add the cardboard to make the dragony form, and then the papier mache. I make faery wings with wire forms and nylon, and hand paint them---and you can make ANY shape with them.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great tip on the wings, Aelwyn, thank you!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

*sigh*little longer folks, my little kitten wally thinks hes a knight and its his duty to kill cardboard dragons.very little damage really,but its frustrating


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Think of them as battle scars, Draik


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you gotten any further on this? Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

draik, great way to recycle looks way cool so far keep us posted


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks Great!!!! It's amazing what you can do with a plastic bottle!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

YOU ARE 14 and you make your bed!!??
WOW. 
The project is looking good! Can you call my 7th grader & convince her to make cool things,too?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

This is looking really good. I'm anxious to see how it turns out.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Part Four!!!!*















Ask what questions you want,im not sure what to say.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

She turned out really nicely, draik!! Congrats! 

What's next?


----------

